

Work on stuff that matters - Part Two - Tim O'Reilly - startupnz
http://www.start-up.co.nz/new-specialfeaturepage-7

======
natch
Too short! Give us more, please!

[Edit: OK, it's short, but it's enough to get the ball rolling, and I guess
the rest of it would be up to us.]

